# Cunard Line gets new president and managing director



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> Peter Shanks has been named president and managing director of Cunard Line as part of a new management structure for Carnival UK, it was announced today. This is in response to the continued growth of both Cunard and sister-brand P&O Cruises.
> 
> Previously serving as chief commercial officer of Carnival UK, Shanks is now responsible for the global leadership and brand development of Cunard, which operates flagship Queen Mary 2 and Queen Victoria. He will oversee the construction of the line's new ship, Queen Elizabeth to be launched October 2010 and will direct Cunard offices in Los Angeles, Hamburg, and Sydney, while supported by the commercial and product groups within Carnival UK. He will report to David Dingle, chief executive officer, Carnival UK.
> 
> ...cont../..


http://www.eturbonews.com/10484/cunard-line-gets-new-president-and-managing-director


----------

